# 1973 Orange Krate on Ebay?



## Bmoc101m1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello,  I also posted this on the Ebay section of the forum as well so if I bored you twice please forgive.  Anyways, I was wondering if any of you here could tell me what you think of the 73 Orange Krate currently listed on Ebay for 3400.  I would attach a link but am lacking in computer skills.  It is listed as 100 percent original.

What kind of value figure would you place on a bike like this and do you see any issues and or concerns with this bike. IMHO I believe this bike is worth in the mid 2K range.  Am I at least in the ballpark?

Thanks in advance for any advice on this bike.  Looking forward to actually being a member here instead of just a casual browser.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 31, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/schwinn-sti...972?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25aa013d94

Hi and welcome! You are correct this bike is around the 2K range. It appears to be completely original and has a disc brake which is what brings up the price. I would say $2200 tops.


----------



## Bmoc101m1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Thank you. If anyone else would like to comment the item number is

16176 599 7972


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 31, 2015)

If this bike is as original as it seems to be, it is going to bring more then $2200 on Ebay.I wish this was a auction, not a BIN with best offer. Even if it sells,  we won't know what it sold for.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 31, 2015)

Less than $2k. Look at completed auctions. The last really nice one sold for under $2,100. Realistically they sell for around $1200-$2200 depending on accessories and condition of original paint. His tires need to be replaced. The one that sold for under $2100 had NOS tires on it. I picked one up a 1973 Apple krate 5 speed with original paint for $1200. He is fishing. He is looking for the right sucker to pay top dollar. Is this bicycle for you or your son?


----------



## partsguy (Jul 31, 2015)

Weren't stick shifters banned after 1972?


----------



## Bmoc101m1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Sped Man said:


> Less than $2k. Look at completed auctions. The last really nice one sold for under $2,100. Realistically they sell for around $1200-$2200 depending on accessories and condition of original paint. His tires need to be replaced. The one that sold for under $2100 had NOS tires on it. I picked one up a 1973 Apple krate 5 speed with original paint for $1200. He is fishing. He is looking for the right sucker to pay top dollar. Is this bicycle for you or your son?




Thanks for the reply.  It's for me.  I've seen nice ones for around 2200 but I havent seen any nice truly original bikes for anywhere close to 1500.  I guess I have been missing those when they hit Ebay.  Ill look harder.  Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 31, 2015)

Bmoc101m1 said:


> Thanks for the reply.  It's for me.  I've seen nice ones for around 2200 but I havent seen any nice truly original bikes for anywhere close to 1500.  I guess I have been missing those when they hit Ebay.  Ill look harder.  Thanks again for the reply.




I found mine on Craigslist. Don't waste your time with Ebay. Try Craigslist or go to a bike swap. If you do go to a bike swap get there early and leave late. Best prices are attained in the morning hours and at the last moments of the swap. Reality usually creeps in after 6 hours of no one accepting their ridiculous prices.


----------



## vastingray (Jul 31, 2015)

1 year only sunset orange in really nice shape  plus disc brake   that's a pretty rare bike


----------



## Bmoc101m1 (Jul 31, 2015)

vastingray said:


> 1 year only sunset orange in really nice shape  plus disc brake   that's a pretty rare bike




Yea, I know.   I have not seen many that nice or like I said earlier Im just missing them.


----------



## pchmotoho (Sep 5, 2015)

bikecrazy said:


> If this bike is as original as it seems to be, it is going to bring more then $2200 on Ebay.I wish this was a auction, not a BIN with best offer. Even if it sells,  we won't know what it sold for.




It sold for more than 2800, or at least thats a pretty good guess. My friend offered 2800 and was turned down.  Its off Ebay now.  Its been relisted a few times but was never off for more than a day or two.


----------



## schwinnray (Sep 13, 2015)

it did not sell as i still own it your friend offered 2800 shipped to CA thats $280 right to ebay, fedex takes $150 to CA and  $45+ to paypal = $2325 as a guesstimate so thats a deal for him not me this bike is 100% original and try to find another one for sale i really do not need to sell it i would trade it for a disc pea or apple if theres one around thats also 100% original id sell it for $3100 shipped anywhere US


----------



## Kratekid1973 (Nov 29, 2015)

They don't come up on eBay often being 73 sunset the racist krate made for only 6 months and Pete doesn't make reproduction sunset seats and I sold mine 2 years ago for 2800 on eBay and it wasn't even close to mint but this guy might get 3k


----------



## Kratekid1973 (Nov 29, 2015)

Rarest*


----------



## tech549 (Nov 29, 2015)

to all the krate guys out there krate1973 is at it again running scams on this sight be careful!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pchmotoho (Dec 2, 2015)

Kratekid1973 said:


> They don't come up on eBay often being 73 sunset the racist krate made for only 6 months and Pete doesn't make reproduction sunset seats and I sold mine 2 years ago for 2800 on eBay and it wasn't even close to mint but this guy might get 3k




I would think that the Cotton Picker would be the racist krate.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 2, 2015)

Cotton Picker was a two year bike--Grey Ghost one year only. Of course no production figures exist for specific models so one can only guess. V/r Shawn


----------



## krateman (Dec 24, 2015)

Disc brake Krates in good to great condition on ebay are regularly selling there for over $3,000. I have a great condition '73 Orange with the disc and I wouldn't sell it for less than 3K, at least. Five years ago you could've bought one for about $1,800.-$2,200.+. Maybe a little more in some instances. I've seen NOS ones, which are exceedingly rare, go for over 4K easily and that was in years past money. Now . . .? Much higher.


----------



## schwinnray (Mar 12, 2016)

bike is still for sale/trade


----------

